# Être prisé



## La_Belle_au_Bois_dormant

Hola traductores!!! 

Estoy traduciendo un texto de Coco Chanel. Cuenta su vida, describe la casa mítica en París, los objetos, el _Art deco, _etc.

Este es el párrafo en francés: 


ESPRIT NOMADE


(Ces paravents) la suivront rue Cambon et au Ritz où elle occupe le soir venu une suite à l’année, devenue l’une des plus *prisée* de la clientèle internationale. 

Y esto es lo que he traducido al español:  



*(Esos biombos) la seguirán a la calle Cambon y al Ritz, donde esa misma noche ocupa una suite que alquila durante un año, convertida en una de las más valoradas por la clientela internacional. 
*


 Por favor, agradeceré comentarios. ¿Lo he hecho bien?, ¿cómo lo veis? 


 El párrafo me parece bastante enrevesado para traducirlo.


Muchas gracias, traductores!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Mis comentarios  que pueden no ser los de otros:

donde, ocupa, al atardecer, una suite que 
alquila al año  (à l´année), convertida en una de las más
apreciadas (une des plus prisée*s*) por la clientela internacional.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

La_Belle_au_Bois_dormant said:


> ESPRIT NOMADE
> 
> 
> (Ces paravents) la suivront rue Cambon et au Ritz où elle occupe le soir venu une suite à l’année, devenue l’une des plus *prisée* de la clientèle internationale.
> 
> Y esto es lo que he traducido al español:
> 
> *(Esos biombos) la seguirán a la calle Cambon y al Ritz, donde esa misma noche *le soir venu significa en general, no sólo esta noche* ocupa una suite que alquila durante un año *_à l'année_ significa que el alquiler es reconducido año tras año*, convertida en una de las más valoradas por la clientela internacional. *


_Valoradas _por _prisée*s* _no me acaba de convencer. Es más el sentido de _cotizadas_/ _buscadas_. Vamos, que la clientela "se da de bofetadas" para alquilarla. 

Espera otras ideas.
Au revoir, hasta luego

*EDIT*.: Iglesia ha sido más rápida


----------



## La_Belle_au_Bois_dormant

Muchísimas gracias Iglesia y Cintia&Martine!!! Fantásticas correcciones!

Estoy muy contenta de estar en este foro. Es una maravilla... 

Ojalá yo también pueda ayudar a otras personas.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Totalmente de acuerdo con Martine (Gurb está de vuelta!)
pero con una preferencia total y absoluta por "cotizadas".
Un saludo


----------



## Marcelot

Hola GURB, ya me decía yo que había una ausencia importante desde hacía cierto tiempo .
Una de cal y otra de arena.
No estoy para nada de acuerdo con lo de "cotizada" .
No creo que una habitación de hotel pueda ser cotizada, se cotiza una casa, una propiedad...

Propuesta de traducción:

Esos mismos biombos la acompañarán a la calle Cambion y al Ritz donde, a partir de esa misma noche, ocupará una suite que se convertirá en una de las más apreciadas por la clientela internacional.


----------



## GURB

Hola Marcelot
Ya ha vuelto Gurb! Echaba de menos las pacíficas disputas que tienen lugar en este foro.
*cotizado= estimado favorablemente* según el DRAE y aduce este ejemplo:
_Es una soprano muy cotizada._
Y de la misma manera puede ser también muy cotizado(a): un jugador, un artista, una modelo...pero también un manjar, un valor, un cuadro, un barrio etc...(los ejemplos abundan); entonces,¿por qué una suite no podría serlo?
En francés tenemos _être coté_ et_ être prisé _que significan _être apprécié_. *Prisé *tiene como raíz precio y* coté *la misma que el español* cotizad*o.
Pienso que valorado, apreciado, aunque exactos, traducen apprecié y no prisé que,como lo sugiere Martine, tiene un matiz más fuerte, digamos.
Y además, ya lo sabes en buen sevillano: gracias al tiento "de cal y canto y arena" Camarón se ha convertido en el cantaor *más cotizado* de su generación.
Un abrazo


----------



## Marcelot

Estimadísimo GURB: Estoy de acuerdo con todos los ejemplos que das, pero una suite no puede ser "cotizada", ¿por qué? ¡porque no! . (Te juro que me estoy riendo solo).
No sé, espero que algún otro hispanohablante se manifieste.
Tal vez, sólo digo tal vez, no se pueda decir que una habitación o una suite se cotizan porque son algo que no puedes comprar.
Intento darte una explicación, pero decir, no se dice .


----------



## framboise

Hola,

Que os parece "cobijada" o "solicitada"? Así es como lo entiendo yo...

Un saludo,

Framboise


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit.

Ya que Marcelot insiste .
¿Qué pensáis de _codiciadas_?
A mí me parece algo fuerte... ¿y a vosotros?
_Solicitadas_, propuesta por Framboise me gusta auqnque pienso que le falta algo de fuerza .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola Martine:

Quizás un poco fuerte y algo distinto a la vez, pero tampoco estaría mal. Prisée lo veo más como "*preciada*" (en lugar de apreciada).

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Hola gévy
A mí tu propuesta me convence plenamente: se habla de los objetos, los bienes, las frutas, las flores, los amigos más preciados(as). Pero sigo buscando ejemplos con el "cotizado" propuesto por Martine. Aquí va uno:
El hotel Hacienda es miembro de la famosa cadena “Relais & Chateaux” desde 1980. En 1988, caracterizado por su lujo discreto, su ambiente distinguido pero familiar y su servicio atento, se ve retribuido con su quinta estrella y se impone como *el hotel más cotizado de la isla
Sin más. Un saludo de Gurb a la(s) moderadora(s) más preciada(s) de este foro.
*


----------



## Marcelot

Entrañable GURB: Veo que sólo envías mensajes a las preciadas, apreciadas y cotizadas moderadoras del foro .

Comentario de muy mala fe: Tu ejemplo... ¿no será una traducción del francés? 

Impactante verdad: Acabo de encontrar una "suite cotizada" en un texto argentino y en otro mexicano. Las cosas por su nombre.

Un saludo para todos los compañeros de palabras .


----------



## GURB

Hola Marcelot
Ya ves, en este maravilloso instrumento de que disponemos uno acaba por encontrar lo que va buscando e incluso su contrario. Realmente mágico! Pero te prometo que cuando vaya a Sevilla pediré "una suite cotizada" pa'que se mueran de risa! Y con mi "cotizada suite" :_Ándeme yo caliente/ y_ _ríase la gente_ como escribía uno de tus más cotizados paisanos. Ahí va el hilo donde encontré mi "hotel más cotizado": (Hotel hacienda Na xamena)
http://www.muebles.com/revista/plantilla.php?idseccion=26
Estupendo foro en el que también se puede reir con toda seriedad.
Un abrazo de Gurb


----------



## alizee_tuccini

Buenas todos !

Sabéis como se dice la expresion francesa : être prisé(e) par ...
El marketing viral también "est prisé" por las marcas 

Teneis unas ideas?

Gracias !!!


----------



## Tina.Irun

alizee_tuccini said:


> Buenas todos !
> 
> Sabéis como se dice la expresion francesa : être prisé(e) par ...
> El marketing viral también "est prisé" por las marcas
> 
> Teneis unas ideas?
> 
> Gracias !!!


 
Es _apreciado/valorado_ por...


----------



## alizee_tuccini

Gracias por su ayuda porque no habia esta expresion en Wordreference y no sabia como decirla
Alizée


----------



## Tina.Irun

alizee_tuccini said:


> Gracias por su ayuda porque no habia esta expresion en Wordreference y no sabia como decirla
> Alizée


 
Alizée, ha habido más posts sobre le tema. Mira las otras propuestas incorporadas por si te gustan más. Il y a le choix!


----------



## Abdullah Papur

Hola, más leña al fuego de la discusión acerca de "prisé". Estoy traduciendo un pequeño texto sobre la crisis, y no me queda claro cómo traducir "prisé" en este contexto. Dice que en Bélgica la legislación hipotecaria sobre tipos variables es bastante restrictiva. Y añade   

- *En revanche, les taux variables sont très prisés dans d’autres pays européens 

*En cambio, los tipos variables son muy apreciados ~ valorados ~ empleados... en otros países europeos.     

¿alguna idea?      

muchísimas gracias


----------



## GURB

Hola
Véase post 7.
*...se cotizan/valoran mucho en...*


----------

